# Community college transfer to USC/UC



## eve.rr

Hi! I'm Evelyn, I'm currently about to go into my sophomore year at my local community college. I decided to attend community college because I honestly had no idea what I wanted to do and what path I wanted to take, all I really knew was that I wanted to study cinema so I've already started applications to transfer next fall. My top schools are USC and UCLA, so if anyone has transferred to any of these schools for film/cinema studies, it would be great to receive any tips regarding the application process!


----------



## Chris W

Hello! Welcome to the site!

There are a couple transfer applications I believe in our database:






						Undergraduate Film School Applications
					

Film School Application Tracker for BA/BFA/BS film programs such as Chapman, NYU Tisch, UCLA, and USC. See notes about the application process, decision dates, accepted GPAs, test scores, and portfolios.



					www.filmschool.org
				




Also check out our interview with USC admissions if you haven't already:














 How to get Into USC Film School: Advice from an Admissions Committee Member


					Considered by many to be the best film school in the world, it’s no wonder why the USC School of Cinematic Arts (SCA) is so sought after by prospective undergraduate and graduate students alike. However, the film school’s prestige can often make the application process particularly stressful and...
				


Svaja Paka
Mar 5, 2020








5.00 star(s)


			6 ratings
		


Comments: 5
Reviews: 4
Category: Admissions Dept. Interviews






Good luck!


----------

